# Que veut dire "en dehors des heures scolaires" ?



## Nanou91 (26 Juillet 2022)

Hello les collègues.
J'ai reçu ma modif d'agrément avec levée des restrictions d'âge. Donc ça c'est OK.
Dans la case : "en dehors des heures scolaires" il y a : "   /    "
Donc ça veut dire quoi ? Je n'ai jamais fait de péri de ma vie donc ça ne m'a jamais effleuré. Mais en septembre 2023 je ferai celui de mon petit-fils.
Donc si à partir de septembre 2023, je n'ai plus de contrat du tout, à part mon petit-fils en péri, ça va ou pas. 
Bonne journée


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

En dehors des heures scolaires c'est un périscolaire 
C'est à dire 
Le matin avant l'école, 
Le midi sur le temps de repas, 
Le soir après l'école et 
Les vacances scolaires


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je comprends par là que tu n'as plus de restriction d'âge et la barre dans en-dehors des heures de classe signifie rien pas de consigne pour un petit scolaire.
Si en septembre tu n'as plus que ton petit fils en peri scolaire il prendra qu'une place de ton agrément. Tu verras bien quand tu remplira la feuille de présence mais il n'y aura pas de souci avec la pmi


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Péri scolaire


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Juillet 2022)

Merci Assmatzam.
OK Nounoucat1 car c'était mon interrogation : un peri peut-il prendre une place de l'agrément "journée" .
Car si on prend un enfant en journée de 7h à 18h, on peut donc prendre un péri sur des journées de Vacances Scolaires par exemple qui revient au même.
Et en période scolaire il est du coup moins présent qu'un contrat à la journée.
Et il y a certes des déplacements à faire mais comme ça ne sera que pour et avec mon petit-fils....


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Il me semble que l'on a le droit de prendre un peri scolaire sur nos agréments a la journée.j'ai même des collègues qui complètent les petits de prof avec un petit scolaire. 
La règle c'est plus de ne pas avoir de sur effectif même pour quelques minutes.


----------



## assmatzam (26 Juillet 2022)

Si par exemple ton agrément est de 4 places 
3 journées et 1 périscolaire 
Ton petit fils prendra la place du péri et tu peux prendre 3 autres temps plein 

Si tu as 4 places en journée 
Il te prendra 1 place en journée 
Il te restera 3 places en journée


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Juillet 2022)

Merci les filles.
Bon bah si ça fonctionne comme ça, ça me va.


----------



## chantal01 (29 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, oui un peri peu être sur une place journée, mais pas le contraire. bonne journée


----------

